# Flippers



## Comrad Juju (15/10/17)

Flippers - People selling gear over RRP (Recommended Retail Price), above cost 

This is probably my current pet hate. As it’s something that’s happing more and more.

Been seeing this in the private market now for a while. Low and be hold of someone calls out the guy doing it he gets bashed.

Yes I understand some vape gear is hard to find but leave a foot note and say it’s due to the this. Personally I’m on about all of the private groups set items that was for sale on the private market was bought from.

I just find it a bit of a joke that secondhand vape gear get sold for inflated prices. On almost all of the groups communities where this items is sold doing it will result in a instant ban from the group. Thus the mod maker will never sell gear to you again.

Is this really something that needs to happen in a vape community. Personally I feel the market needs a black list for all flippers flipping gear over rrp to help potential buyers to identify that they are paying inflated prices. 

This is fortunately not applicable to all sellers as I also have some epic deals but personally I feel it’s time someone takes action with these people flipping gear and making out as if it is the current value of gear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (15/10/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Flippers - People selling gear over RRP (Recommended Retail Price), above cost
> 
> This is probably my current pet hate. As it’s something that’s happing more and more.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the headsup @Comrad Juju 
I assume this applies more to the higher end vaping gear that is produced in lower quantities and difficult to get.

I do agree that an advert for a rare item should ideally inform the potential buyer that the price is higher than recommended retail owing to its scarcity. 

If you see any "flippers" in operation here on ECIGSSA without that extra info, feel free to let one of the members of the Admin and Mod team know about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (15/10/17)

@Silver it’s unfortunately mostly High end gear.

I personally know the frustration of getting hold of the gear you looking for and than finding out it’s not for you after spending hours/ weeks watching FB groups to find it. All you left to do is sell it. 

But I’m struggling with the exstra R500 to R1000 that gets slotted onto a item. Worst part is the current ones for sale is actually used. Well to used for me even to buy it at RRP

Personally I’ll see what happens over dit next few day and might start a thread on RRP in the high end section. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/17)

Flippers suck! Never paid Flipper pricing and never will!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (15/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Flippers suck! Never paid Flipper pricing and never will!



That’s my personal feeling about this matter to @Rob 

Fortunately I have had guidance about this from a select few who I am really thankful of in this community who is always open to help and the mods and atties I have bought was at RRP or under.

Not everyone knows where to find some of the items and just to see what the actual value of the item is. 

I’m just struggling when is see items go up for sale at these prices and getting bumped every day or so.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (15/10/17)

It's happening regularly unfortunately. Guys do a GB and within days it's on classifieds with a hefty premium added.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## wikus (15/10/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> @Silver it’s unfortunately mostly High end gear.
> 
> I personally know the frustration of getting hold of the gear you looking for and than finding out it’s not for you after spending hours/ weeks watching FB groups to find it. All you left to do is sell it.
> 
> ...


That would be super useful to know RRP on HE items, i am looking at a few nice pieces I want to acquire, but am not sure if the selling price is too high or not. Obviously it wont be a written in stone thing, but will give a good indication of true value of said items.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/17)

wikus said:


> That would be super useful to know RRP on HE items, i am looking at a few nice pieces I want to acquire, but am not sure if the selling price is too high or not. Obviously it wont be a written in stone thing, but will give a good indication of true value of said items.



PM me @wikus... if I don't know the RRP I will find out for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ubi786 (15/10/17)

Hi All Members , the reason many HE gear is over RRP is due to shipping cost involved for us SA to get hold of HE gear. I have purchased many HE gear and shipping costs sometimes more than the item. The problem is shipping which leads to higher asking price. I understand that some people asking much more than all costs involved which I think is totally wrong. I hate flippers but most of the time if I can't get hold of the item I don't mind paying extra if its reasonable. That's me and everyone has there own opinion. I'm sure we can solve this problem we facing. Just sharing my opinion. 

Thank You All. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## wikus (15/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> PM me @wikus... if I don't know the RRP I will find out for you!


Thanks uncle @Rob Fisher , appreciate the help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (15/10/17)

Ubi786 said:


> Hi All Members , the reason many HE gear is over RRP is due to shipping cost involved for us SA to get hold of HE gear. I have purchased many HE gear and shipping costs sometimes more than the item. The problem is shipping which leads to higher asking price. I understand that some people asking much more than all costs involved which I think is totally wrong. I hate flippers but most of the time if I can't get hold of the item I don't mind paying extra if its reasonable. That's me and everyone has there own opinion. I'm sure we can solve this problem we facing. Just sharing my opinion.
> 
> Thank You All.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



I definitely agree with you. Shipping cost is one of those expenses that can be taken into account but unfortunately it’s also just as much

Found most of my stuff 
Eu €30
Uk £15
US $30 - $60
Some people insane us vendors up to $120

Also keep in mind if it end up on the for sale area it’s second hand. Like buying a car -20% 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/10/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> I definitely agree with you. Shipping cost is one of those expenses that can be taken into account but unfortunately it’s also just as much
> 
> Found most of my stuff
> Eu €30
> ...


100% end of the day it’s depreciated and u can not justify price higher than cost... if someone wants to pay fine but I still see it as depreciated asset

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ubi786 (15/10/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> 100% end of the day it’s depreciated and u can not justify price higher than cost... if someone wants to pay fine but I still see it as depreciated asset


I totally Agree, I myself sell my HE items for less than I payed for with shipping. E.g if I paid R5500 shipped with all charges. If I sell the item after I will sell it for under R4500 as I have used the item and depends how long I have used it. Doesn't matter if it costed me R5500. While I have seen others Paying R5500 and selling for R7500 because it's a hard to get item. That's not fair but it's happening and we all are aware. End of the day it's the buyer who must be happy. If they happy to pay more than it's all good. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

